# *** $30 PRICE CUT - Blauparts Audi A6 and allroad Front Brake Kit ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

~2001-2005 allroad Quattro w/ 2.7L 30 Valve and 4 Piece Brake Pad Set
~2004-2005 allroad Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve and 4 Piece Brake Pad Set
~2002-2004 A6 Quattro w/ 2.7L 30 Valve and 4 Piece Brake Pad Set
Blauparts' own service facility has been successfully performing Audi and Vw brake repair for over a decade. We've critically evaluated numerous brands of Audi brake rotors and pads, varying in price and quality. The demanding Audi A6 and allroad owner need not look any further for the best value in quality and performance. You don't have to experiment to find the best setup, we've done it for you!
*NOTE:* New Audis have more options than ever and brakes are no exception. For instance, 2001-2005 A6 and allroad models have 2 completely different front brake setup possibilities. They are not interchangeable. These models could have 4 brake pads or 8 brake pads. When shopping for replacement brake rotors many Audi owners often become confused. What do I have? 321mm OD rotors? What is my brake code and how can I find out? Blaufergnugen would like to help you out. On our new tech tip page you will find some suggestions and a few pictures that can help you confirm your brake system. It's not a perfected formula, but it's something to go on.
*Our NEW helpful 'How To Determine Your Audi Brake Setup' page.*

*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

